# The Tau Ceti Mission - Read Seb's Latest Post



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seventy years after the Sun Dragon encounter, humanity is slowly recovering from the devastation when a mysterious transmission is detected from the Tau Ceti system.

A new international mission assembles the Venti probe to cross the vast gulf of interstellar space with the hope of discovering intelligent alien life. An AI, nicknamed "Seb', is developed to handle a potential first contact scenario and report on the probe's progress during the historic mission.

But first they must survive a perilous journey through the unknown. The choices Seb makes will change the lives of everyone on Earth and for generations to come.

-

Join the launch party for The Tau Ceti mission on November 22nd on Facebook here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1745517682338436/

Everyone attending the event will be entered in a draw to win a signed copy of Sun Dragon. Please share the event with anyone you think will be interested in following the first mission to another star system.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

While still in Earth orbit Seb has transmitted his first official post of the Tau Ceti mission:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2015/11/23042099-low-earth-orbit.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports from the Venti probe as it passes through the Sun Dragon C entity - it is also on it's journey to the Tau Ceti system although it will take thousands of years to reach it's destination.

http://www.taucetimission.com/2015/12/09052111-sun-dragon-c-encounter.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Following in the footsteps of the New Horizons probe almost 200 years previously, Seb reports from the Venti probe as it heads out of the Kuiper Belt:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2015/12/28092114-leaving-kuiper-belt.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The Venti probe crosses the termination shock boundary and into interstellar space with Seb's latest report:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2015/12/25072116-termination-shock.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb on the Venti probe reports an incredible discovery from interstellar space in his latest post:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/01/11022121-new-signal.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb sends his latest report from the Venti probe on its journey to the Tau Ceti star system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/01/22072123-silence-again.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Less than halfway through its journey to Tau Ceti, Seb reports a serious malfunction aboard the Venti probe:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/01/19042211-pcm-failure.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb is awakened prematurely from low power mode on the Venti probe by a collision in interstellar space:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/02/09082276-shot-in-dark.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports from the Venti probe as they begin to decelerate into the Tau Ceti system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/02/30062314-deceleration.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Having entered the Tau Ceti system seb conducts observations of the planet Tau Ceti e:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/02/30062335-view-from-afar.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports on his latest efforts to restore the PCM on the Venti probe:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/02/16042341-coherence-failure.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

As the Venti probe travels deeper into the Tau Ceti system, Seb reports on his discoveries from the Cetian signal:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/03/04072342-unlocking-secrets.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The Venti probe launches a mini-probe to Tau Ceti h to investigate the radio transmission originating from near one of the planet's moons:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/03/10092344-mini-probe-launch.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports the mini-probes discovery as it arrives at Tau Ceti h:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/03/24082347-alien-probe.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The Venti probe passes by the planet Tau Ceti f on it's journey deeper into the Tau Ceti system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/04/12052348-tau-ceti-f-gravity-assist.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The Venti probe passes close to the Tau Ceti star on its continuing mission to learn the source of the Tau Ceti signal:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/04/27112351-tau-ceti-star-fly-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb evaluates the Venti probe and prepares for the final part of their mission in orbit around Tau Cet e:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/04/06032352-stocktake.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

That looks cool!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks!










Seb delves deeper into the data from the Cetian signal and discovers more about their society:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/05/09032352-grand-society.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

cool


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports an alien encounter experienced by the Cetians before their demise:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/07/04042352-historic-arrival.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb delves deeper into the Cetian archive to learn more about the Visitors and a possible connection with the Sun Dragons:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/07/06042352-sun-dragon-threat.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb continues his investigation into the Cetian history and makes a startling discovery:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/07/06042352-kidnap.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In Seb's latest report, the Venti probe has lost communications with Earth:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/07/10052352-lost-communication.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

With still no contact from Earth, Seb continues his research into the fate of the Cetians:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/08/12052352-in-memoria.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb investigates the Cetian satellite in his latest report from Tau Ceti:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/08/15052352-closer-inspection.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The secret datastore reveals that the recorded history of the Cetian end wasn't the full story:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/08/17052352-different-story.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb makes a bold decision in this latest report from the Venti probe in Tau Ceti:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/09/18052352-change-of-plan.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb determines how the Venti probe can make another journey, this time to Epsilon Indi:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/09/27052352-plans.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports on the preparations for the Venti probe's departure from the Tau Ceti system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/09/22072352-preparations.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

As the Venti probe begins its journey to Epsilon Indi, Seb has a startling revelation:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/09/29072352-departure.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb sends a final report before entering a long sleep on the journey out of Tau Ceti:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/10/14092354-another-sleep.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports as the Venti probe reaches its closest point to the Solar System on its way to Epsilon Indi:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/10/26112443-phone-home.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports in after a 200 years long sleep, and the Venti probe isn't in good shape:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/10/04082647-awake-again.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb reports that the Venti probe continues to degrade in this latest post:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/10/28122647-bursts-in-sky.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb has found the Visitor ship in this latest report from the Venti probe:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/10/07012648-needle-found.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb worries about his situation in the latest report from the Venti probe:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/11/26022648-message-sent.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb discovers two new planets as the Venti probe travels through the Epsilon Indi system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/11/12032648-trio.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb makes a discovery in his latest report from the Venti probe as it travels deeper in to the Epsilon Indi system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/12/01082648-swing-low.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb waits for a response from the Visitors as the Venti probe journeys deeper into the Epsilon Indi system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/12/02082648-no-answer.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb is forced to power down the Venti probe in hi slatest report from Epsilon Indi:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2016/12/05082648-emergency-shut-down.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sed reveals an unusual storm in his latest report from the Venti probe as it travels through the Epsilon Indi system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/01/21082649-unnatural-storm.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

TechnoHippy said:


> Sed reveals an unusual storm in his latest report from the Venti probe as it travels through the Epsilon Indi system:
> 
> http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/01/21082649-unnatural-storm.html


That is a pretty unique idea.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb finally receives a message from the Visitors as the Venti probe continues its journey through the Epsilon Indi system:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/02/29092649-guided-by-star.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb enacts a desperate plan to try and reach the Visitor's ship:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/02/0310-2649-last-hope.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb finds himself in an unexpected situation in his latest report:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/03/alone-in-dark.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb tries to gain some understanding of this new realm:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/03/000001-counting-out-time.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb struggles to explore his new environment, and doubts that he's even on the Venti probe anymore:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/03/000002-space-to-move.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Seb discovers shapes within the virtual realm he's trapped in:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/03/000003-shapes-in-dark.html


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

It's getting strange but interesting


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Nine seconds after his reemergence, Seb ponders the role of language in his current situation:

http://www.taucetimission.com/2017/04/000009-finding-right-words.html


----------

